# Double Bar Roadster(?) in Petaluma, $150......



## IngoMike (Aug 16, 2020)

Bicycle - antiques - by owner - collectibles sale
					

old bike with kickstand under back tire. see photos local pick up only.



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 16, 2020)

Good deal with that heavy duty drop stand.


----------



## John G04 (Aug 16, 2020)

@fordmike65


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 16, 2020)

If I was closer..........


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 16, 2020)

The fork has me scratching my head. Frankenbike?


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 16, 2020)

LWB frame.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 16, 2020)

wish it was close, good deal!
fork is orig


----------



## tryder (Aug 16, 2020)

I just sent the person a couple of e-mails.
I am presently only 1/2 hour away.
I hope they respond soon.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 16, 2020)

I was just up there this morning.


----------



## tryder (Aug 16, 2020)

Wish I had been quicker.


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 16, 2020)

Is my assumption that this bike is a Schwinn correct? If so the bracket that supports the truss rods does not look like a Schwinn part.


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 16, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Is my assumption that this bike is a Schwinn correct? If so the bracket that supports the truss rods does not look like a Schwinn part.




Colson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Aug 16, 2020)

I was able to pick it up...definitely Colson and I believe to be a '36.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 16, 2020)

Here are some pics...























Feel free to comment on what is correct and what isn’t.,,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice score. 

Rims, crank and fenders look wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 16, 2020)

A&S chain ring sprocket.








						Colson chain ring can of worms | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

@fordmike65 so I have seen differences between the Colson chain rings. Particularly the Hershey kiss shaped holes vs more triangular shapes on the outside of the chain ring. I am debating whether the chain ring on the very bottom right of the picture with multiple sprockets is correct for my 34...




					thecabe.com
				



Nice Colson frame, truss fork and seat post, typical Colson braze repairs; a beginning of a project bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2020)

I see you are in Santa Rosa. please tell me you didn't have to drive all the way to Fremont to get it.


----------



## ballooney (Aug 16, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I see you are in Santa Rosa. please tell me you didn't have to drive all the way to Fremont to get it.




No...it was in Penngrove. 10 minutes away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2020)

ballooney said:


> No...it was in Penngrove. 10 minutes away




good. that's too far to go. my truck would not want to drive that far. there was a war years Elgin "lightweight' up there a few weeks back I was thinking about. too far.


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 16, 2020)

I love it when the score is 10 minutes away! I might have been a player on this one, but it would have been a long drive. I did a three hour tour the other day to grab a '52 Mercury, the seller was nice enough to do a two hour roundtrip to save me from the whole drive. It was "essential travel" in my opinion, and the wife came along for the ride! I posted the Mercury in todays Show & Tell.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 16, 2020)

Similar to this '36


----------



## tryder (Aug 16, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I love it when the score is 10 minutes away! I might have been a player on this one, but it would have been a long drive. I did a three hour tour the other day to grab a '52 Mercury, the seller was nice enough to do a two hour roundtrip to save me from the whole drive. It was "essential travel" in my opinion, and the wife came along for the ride! I posted the Mercury in todays Show & Tell.



P


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 16, 2020)

I am picking up another Craigslist score tomorrow, it will only be an hour and a half roundtrip, I love it when they are close to home!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 17, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Here are some pics...
> View attachment 1249004
> View attachment 1249005
> View attachment 1249006
> ...



It looks just like the 1937 Cleveland Welding built Road Master I have.


----------

